# Any current Japan/Asia exclusives? (besides Lustrevision)



## paige3838 (May 19, 2005)

I'm leaving for Japan soon, and was wondering if they have any MAC stuff there that I can't get in the US except for Lustrevision?

I'd hate to come back and find out that I missed something good!


----------



## oddinary (May 19, 2005)

We still have the Lightful collection (skincare line) - it's great IMO. They also have free foundation samples (has it's own little sponge too, hehe) and these small sample bottles of the lightful products which I think are really cute


----------



## glorie (May 19, 2005)

how much do the lustrevision adn lightful skin care line cost?


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

here in hong kong, lightful and lustrevision are the two only MAC exclusives out here at the moment. the lustrevision e/s are HK$110 each, roughly US$14.10. they're LE so only come in pot


----------



## neotrad (May 19, 2005)

Lightful Protective Foundation and Lightful skincare line. Their compacts and bottles are white. 

Also, I'd recommend you to check out Hyper Real Pressed Powder. The shades are Super White FX, Extra Light, Light, Medium, Lavender Light FX, and Warm Rose FX. It's a pearlized pressed face powder. It's pretty!


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 19, 2005)

The Hypereal pressed powders are also available at Pro stores. That may save you some money!

I'm going to Japan next month. I can't wait to do makeup shopping!


----------



## oddinary (May 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devilzwind* 
_here in hong kong, lightful and lustrevision are the two only MAC exclusives out here at the moment. the lustrevision e/s are HK$110 each, roughly US$14.10. they're LE so only come in pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?? I thought they were most expensive because they were LE!


----------

